# Strava....Am I the only one who`s sick of hearing about it?



## speccy1 (8 May 2014)

Please tell me I`m not alone here, but am sick and tired of it. I don`t partake, and have no intention of doing so. It`s all I hear from all directions, friends, on the club run etc etc etc. "Oh I bet that`s a segment" "oh did you get any PB`s" "Oh I got KOM on that one"...............................yada yada yada. What happenned to normal riding??

Got that off my chest


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2014)

Well don't start a thread about it then.......


----------



## tadpole (8 May 2014)

Yes, I think you are.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2014)

tadpole said:


> Yes, I think you are.


this!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 May 2014)

Yeah I love Strava!


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

Not sick about hearing about it, just not that bothered about it and the people that use it. Each to their own and all that.
I only use it for my century rides so that its shows them all on the one map.
If Garmin were to have the same feature I would leave strava.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 May 2014)

Wanna see my KOM's?


----------



## MikeG (8 May 2014)

tadpole said:


> Yes, I think you are.



No, he's not......


----------



## jayonabike (8 May 2014)

Never used it, no intention of using it.


----------



## Rooster1 (8 May 2014)

I use it every day, it is invaluable, addictive, fun. However, next year I am not training nor doing any charity rides so I will just enjoy riding instead. I get what you are saying completely..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 May 2014)

Never used it.
Never felt the need to use it.
Never will use it.

Each to their own but I get vexed when they claim they are big data and their silly heat maps, of boys on their toys racing each other virtually, can inform transport planning decisions.


----------



## KneesUp (8 May 2014)

I have a Blackberry phone.

What's this 'Strava' thing then?


----------



## DWiggy (8 May 2014)

I love it, use it for every ride I find it really motivating and the fact you can log your bikes components is invaluable (for me) especially if you commute and are putting in the miles!


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

Strava, strava, strava. There !!!


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

jayonabike said:


> Never used it, no intention of using it.


 
Old codger !


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I have a Blackberry phone.
> 
> What's this 'Strava' thing then?


 
What's a blackberry ! Is that an 90's thing ?


----------



## derrick (8 May 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Please tell me I`m not alone here, but am sick and tired of it. I don`t partake, and have no intention of doing so. It`s all I hear from all directions, friends, on the club run etc etc etc. "Oh I bet that`s a segment" "oh did you get any PB`s" "Oh I got KOM on that one"...............................yada yada yada. What happenned to normal riding??
> 
> Got that off my chest


That is normal riding.


----------



## dan_bo (8 May 2014)

Strava is good fun! 














People do bang on about it though.


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 May 2014)

It's not for me but I can see why people would use it.
I measure my effort by how high the hill was or the miles covered, not the time


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Strava is good fun!
> 
> People do bang on about it though.



You can even use it as a slightly rude art form....


----------



## NormanD (8 May 2014)

Endomondo sounds much sweeter and less perverse, than asking someone about their strava conquests


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 May 2014)

NormanD said:


> Endomondo sounds much sweeter and less perverse, than asking someone about their strava conquests


Is he Italian then?


----------



## 4F (8 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> What's a blackberry ! Is that an 90's thing ?



Here you go


----------



## Andy clarke (8 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Strava is good fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strava awesome, 
You tried it?


----------



## 4F (8 May 2014)

speccy1 said:


> Please tell me I`m not alone here, but am sick and tired of it. I don`t partake, and have no intention of doing so. It`s all I hear from all directions, friends, on the club run etc etc etc. "Oh I bet that`s a segment" "oh did you get any PB`s" "Oh I got KOM on that one"...............................yada yada yada. What happenned to normal riding??
> 
> Got that off my chest



Get with the times grandad, what's the definition of normal riding by the way ?


----------



## dan_bo (8 May 2014)

Andy clarke said:


> Strava awesome,
> You tried it?




Yes.


----------



## Andy clarke (8 May 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Yes.


I'm taking the urine


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2014)

tadpole said:


> Yes, I think you are.


I call you wrong!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Not sick about hearing about it, just not that bothered about it and the people that use it. Each to their own and all that.
> I only use it for my century rides so that its shows them all on the one map.
> If Garmin were to have the same feature I would leave strava.


I read somewhere that they now have!


----------



## speccy1 (8 May 2014)

4F said:


> Get with the times grandad, what's the definition of normal riding by the way ?


We are all allowed our own opinions of things, and please don`t get abusive, GRANDAD


----------



## DiddlyDodds (8 May 2014)

Tried it , deleted it , never want to use it again.


----------



## speccy1 (8 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Well don't start a thread about it then.......


I`m allowed to


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (8 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> What's a blackberry ! Is that an 90's thing ?



Pretty sure it was... I sort of remember a blackberry with a cassette...

Could just be me though.


----------



## KneesUp (8 May 2014)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Pretty sure it was... I sort of remember a blackberry with a cassette...
> 
> Could just be me though.


Ha ha 

I have got Strava on mine actually - just - because the new ones run Android apps. Doesn't work though as I need to put google maps on too.

The GPS never seems to lock from in my bag though, so there doesn't seem much point bothering.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2014)

Lol, I looked at Veloviewer last night, my best strava score is 1st out of near 600 on one of those stupid segments thats downhill and 0.2miles long


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2014)

I use it mainly for the challenges


----------



## MattE72 (8 May 2014)

I found that it encouraged me to try harder. I also compare rides with mates from work who live just a bit too far away to meet up and ride together; we compete in the monthly challenges sometimes.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (8 May 2014)

On a more serious note, there used to be a Strava segment ( not sure if it still exists) that went through my local high street.
Two lanes of traffic merging into one, a Pelican crossing in the middle section, the associated hazard of pedestrians not being aware of a flying cyclist in their midst and stepping out into the road, and vans and lorries partly parked on the pavement . 

Total madness.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 May 2014)

Bit disruptive on club runs. Difficult keeping a tight, tidy group when all of a sudden two or three or more Stravistas (?) jump away from the group, and tear off down the road, re-joining sweaty and breathless at the end of segment. Seriously though, it is becoming a bit of an issue with ride leaders.


----------



## Peteaud (8 May 2014)

Joined, used it, deleted it, now just log rides and pics on RWGPS.


----------



## Razzle (8 May 2014)

4F said:


> Here you go



Blackberry you say??
heh


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 May 2014)

To answer the thread title: no, you're not, @speccy1 . I'd be less concerned about it, if it wasn't for those who get their priorities screwed up and think that improving their Strava ranking is more important than tedious things such as overtaking properly, giving way to oncoming traffic, etc. Yes, yes, I know: "some people will be idiots, regardless of Strava", but I still get the strong impression that since Strava became popular, there are a lot more reckless cyclists out there.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's not for me but I can see why people would use it.
> I measure my effort by how high the hill was or the miles covered, not the time


But Strava tells you that


----------



## rb58 (8 May 2014)

I've noticed an odd phenomenon - as I get older I'm getting more tech adverse. Even tech I've used for ages, I'm not bothering with anymore. For example, I only use my Garmin when I'm going somewhere I haven't been before and when I'll need directions. Other than that, it stays in the drawer. A wise man (aka @arallsopp ) once pointed out that becoming a slave to the tech means you miss out on all the great stuff about a good bike ride. He was right. Or, it could just mean I'm turning into my dad.


----------



## mcshroom (8 May 2014)

I use it as a convenient store for rides I've done, and because the Strava App was better on the phone than the Endomondo one at the time (which ate the battery).

There are some nice little tools like the heat maps and the combined rides viewers that they do, and if you don't care too much about chasing times/segments then there's no need to chase them. Like many tools it's more about the way you use it than the tool itself.

For example, this is a record of last Monday's audax: -
http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...InQs4CC8xOAgjPzgI6kw4CM4IOgiNPToIOEw6CAqUOgg=


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2014)

The problem with Strava, is not that it exists, not that people use it, but that some people just take it far too seriously. I log pretty much all of my riding with the Garmin except commutes. I upload that data to several sites, including Strava, and log my full mileage on MCL and SCStats (mostly people from BR Commuting). It's just nice to know how many miles I've done, how many feet I might have climbed (variance in those figures is somewhat high between sites), and occasionally see how slow I am compared to riding buds and AN Others, including those pro riders who log on Strava. Things like the mileage challenges are just a bit of fun and a motivational aid (not that I really need one).


----------



## the_mikey (8 May 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> It is becoming a bit of an issue with ride leaders.



Sprinting off down the road is as much part of a club run as a visit from the fairy, don't blame strava for it.


----------



## redcard (8 May 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Bit disruptive on club runs. Difficult keeping a tight, tidy group when all of a sudden two or three or more Stravistas (?) jump away from the group, and tear off down the road, re-joining sweaty and breathless at the end of segment. Seriously though, it is becoming a bit of an issue with ride leaders.



Club runs have always had an element of competitiveness. What's the point in riding in a nice little formation all the time?


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2014)

redcard said:


> Club runs have always had an element of competitiveness. What's the point in riding in a nice little formation all the time?



Golf club rules innit.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 May 2014)

I like it and use it all the time, but I don't chase PBs unless the conditions allow it. On a club run, I use Strava to record the ride, but I wouldn't break off from the group to chase a segment or anything like that.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 May 2014)

redcard said:


> Club runs have always had an element of competitiveness. What's the point in riding in a nice little formation all the time?



I think there's something really enjoyable about riding in a proper well-drilled group.


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I think there's something really enjoyable about riding in a proper well-drilled group.



Not a club run then.


----------



## Hip Priest (8 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Not a club run then.



True!


----------



## the_mikey (8 May 2014)

If you enjoy chasing strava segments don't apologise for it, same if you sleep in bus shelters and wear socks with sandals, or you only cycle to work and can't imagine how a 60mile slog could be enjoyable. Don't try to make everyone fit into your ideal version of cycling, we're all different.


----------



## ScotiaLass (8 May 2014)

vickster said:


> But Strava tells you that


I know but I meant more re the segments, blah blah.


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Don't try to make everyone fit into your ideal version of cycling, we're all different.



hmmm


----------



## Boo (9 May 2014)

I know I've been away from cycling for a looooong time, but when on earth did it get to be that you needed a mobile phone, a computer and several satellites to ride a pushbike?


----------



## Tyke (9 May 2014)

Not the app but the people that use it. I tried it and thought it was good but then people started making stupid segments that you cant do safely some going the wrong way down one way streets. We had a local one with lads going down a shared pedestrian/cycle path mostly pedestrian on mopeds to set fast times. This resulted in a lot of police time in stopping it, a serious danger to people on the path and Strava removing the segments, but worst of all for the cyclist the fitting of A gates on the path.


----------



## JasonHolder (9 May 2014)

Gives more detail than I could manually log. Pretty useful for some uses.


----------



## mustang1 (9 May 2014)

Don't use it.no intention of using it. Not bothered about others using it. Not bothered hearing about it.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 May 2014)

I use mapmyride, doesnt seem to attract the same competitiveness but as said already its not Strava/MMR thats the issue just people being silly on it.

I dont do any club/group riding so cant relate, but I do know about stupid segments lol They do pop up on MMR but I prefer to just monitor my mileage as I have a monthly target this year.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 May 2014)

Good to hear I'm not alone in despising it. If people want to prove how good they are they should take out a licence and enter some proper races not bl**dy Strava or sportives.


----------



## rb58 (9 May 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good to hear I'm not alone in despising it. If people want to prove how good they are they should take out a licence and enter some proper races not bl**dy Strava or sportives.


I don't despise it, it's just not for me. Anything that keeps people cycling is, on balance, going to be good isn't it?


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

So you can't race and log on Strava?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2014)

I don't really know what it is. I know folk use it, but I don't know what it does or how to get it. Or care.


----------



## Venod (9 May 2014)

Its good for keeping track of your rides & links up with the outstanding *VeloViewer*, the segments and challengers provide motivation for some people, I did consider stopping using it as it was on my mind on every ride, I have now overcome this and will continue to use it, if you don't like it don't use it.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good to hear I'm not alone in despising it. If people want to prove how good they are they should take out a licence and enter some proper races not bl**dy Strava or sportives.


You should be honest and admit that it isn't Strava you despise, it's the people who use it.

Strava use has grown enormously in recent years so it obviously meets a demand that was previously unmet. Might not be your demand, but it is the demand of a lot of cyclists. In truth, most people (me included) have little chance of being number 1 on a segment, there are so many people using it now. That's not the reason most people use it. But it's a great tool if you want to measure your "improvement". If you're quite happy to pootle around then it's not really for you. Each to their own


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 May 2014)

redcard said:


> Club runs have always had an element of competitiveness. What's the point in riding in a nice little formation all the time?


Agreed. But Strava seems a lot more unpredictable than sprinting for the 30 sign, or the top of the hill.


----------



## jonny jeez (9 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's not for me but I can see why people would use it.
> I measure my effort by how high the hill was or the miles covered, not the time


Strava sound just the thing for you then.


----------



## Kies (9 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Joined, used it, deleted it, now just log rides and pics on RWGPS.




THIS ^^^^


----------



## jonny jeez (9 May 2014)

Saying you hate strava because its antisocial simply illustrates the same ignorance that some drivers show towards cyclists.

We all jump reds right, we all ride on pavements, shout at peds, wear awful fitting lycra, eat lentils, dont wash/pay road tax/have friends/do real sport....zzzzzzz

Strava users are just like you and me, they use strava to help record miles, climbs and share the info with friends, who may find it hugely motiviating to do the same.

The elements that ruin Strava...are people. Some hunt segments, crash about the place trying (and in some cases dying) to beat a stranger who happend to ride there too once. Some lie, ride scooters to boost thier positions, use software to do the same (juicing) and basically act like idiots.

Its these people who everyone dislikes...not the app.

Personally i find two things have made cycling more enjoyable for me...the first was buying a road bike after years of saying there was no point...i was wrong.

The second was giving into Strava, after years of saying there was no point...guess what, wrong again.

Plenty of other sites exists, endemodo, garimn connect, ride with gps etc but none have the universal "facebook" appeal of strava...dont know why...despite the lack of privacy settings on ride with gps its a far superior app to strava.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 May 2014)

I upload to strava so it will work out my time up certain hills for me. Also so that I can see my power and time on a time trial or hill climb course and compare to other peoples power (I am talking about looking at the real measured power values here, i.e. ones with the little lightning strike next to them, not the made up values).

It is marginally useful (and the social side of it can be quite fun now and then), I don't utilise much of it tbh, and I would NOT pay for the PREMIUM analysis features (which are basic and can be had for free elsewhere). It would be great if Raceshape (which utilises Strava) implemented a feature to let you compare between several of your own performances rather than just allowing comparison of your best run vs someone elses best run, that would allow for various pacing strategies to be compared.

AFAIK, my recently uploaded rides to Strava will not be entered into league tables etc as I keep my activities private except for races, for various reasons.

For my serious analysis I use Golden Cheetah on my desktop, it is free and has very good analysis tools. I use Training Peaks online as my coach inputs my plan, then I just upload my file for each planned session once completed (and also any comments), he can then look at the data and comments from his end and reply or make his own comments and changes to my plan etc.


----------



## Mark1978 (9 May 2014)

> Joined, used it, deleted it, now just log rides and pics on RWGPS.





Kies said:


> THIS ^^^^



THIS^^^^ again.

RWGPS is great - has a much better online route planning tool than strava does and for the tiny monthly sub you get a phone app that shows you all your current stats; speed, avg speed, time etc as well as turn by turn navigation. That's great for me as i'm a bit of an explorer when it comes to going out.


----------



## screenman (9 May 2014)

I do not use it, but I know of a few cyclists that are a lot fitter because of it.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 May 2014)

Love it, and it's been the perfect tool for tracking my recovery. And will be again when I get out of hospital. Segments are fun to look at, but in my condition not something I go chasing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> What's a blackberry ! Is that an 90's thing ?


My brother habitually called his blackberry a dangleberry until my mother used the word to refer to his phone amongst her friends. After several shocked looks and much subsequent embarrassment, she gave him a thump in the ribs.


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I upload to strava so it will work out my time up certain hills for me. Also so that I can see my power and time on a time trial or hill climb course and compare to other peoples power (I am talking about looking at the real measured power values here, i.e. ones with the little lightning strike next to them, not the made up values).
> 
> It is marginally useful (and the social side of it can be quite fun now and then), I don't utilise much of it tbh, and I would NOT pay for the PREMIUM analysis features (which are basic and can be had for free elsewhere).* It would be great if Raceshape (which utilises Strava) implemented a feature to let you compare between several of your own performances rather than just allowing comparison of your best run vs someone elses best run, that would allow for various pacing strategies to be compared.*
> 
> ...



You're right. It used to offer this if I remember correctly. Strava have said they are going to introduce some all singing and dancing comparative function but are coy regarding the features and the timing. It would be useful eg. I was a minute slower than my pb up the Snake this week but no idea if I lost time at the bottom, top or all over the place.
Where can you get the premium analysis for free? As a older fatty I wouldn't mind seeing how I was doing against my peers and not you racing snakes


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You're right. It used to offer this if I remember correctly. Strava have said they are going to introduce some all singing and dancing comparative function but are coy regarding the features and the timing. It would be useful eg. I was a minute slower than my pb up the Snake this week but no idea if I lost time at the bottom, top or all over the place.
> Where can you get the premium analysis for free? As a older fatty I wouldn't mind seeing how I was doing against my peers and not you racing snakes


RWGPS offers this functionality, you can virtual race yourself in any segment.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (9 May 2014)

CarlP said:


> I don't really know what it is. I know folk use it, but I don't know what it does or how to get it. Or care.



It's that thing that makes yer cycle buddy suddenly fly off up the road only for you to catch him half a mile later when he's red in the face and out of breath.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (9 May 2014)

I'm not sick to death of hearing about it but then I hardly ever hear about it.

I started using Garmin Connect at the start of this year purely because I want to keep a record of how many miles I'll have done over the course of the year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 May 2014)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> I'm not sick to death of hearing about it but then I hardly ever hear about it..


Me too

Except ... I just read this whole thread, and I'm sick of it now.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 May 2014)

nickyboy said:


> You're right. It used to offer this if I remember correctly. Strava have said they are going to introduce some all singing and dancing comparative function but are coy regarding the features and the timing. It would be useful eg. I was a minute slower than my pb up the Snake this week but no idea if I lost time at the bottom, top or all over the place.
> Where can you get the premium analysis for free? As a older fatty I wouldn't mind seeing how I was doing against my peers and not you racing snakes



I had a brief conversation with the person behind Raceshape, at that point self comparison was not implemented and they didn't indicate any intent to implement it 

By free analysis, I don't mean ordering the tables by age or weight etc, I mean all of the heart rate and power analysis tools etc. You can get them free on various websites I am sure, but the main free analysis tool I had in mind would be Golden Cheetah, the desktop application. You could overlay various activities or whatever and consider where you gained and lost time using this too, but it would be more involved than using Raceshape, which is why I would like Raceshape to have that feature 

Can you not order by age etc using veloviewer etc (I've not bothered with this for AGES)? Thus again achieving the premium features for free!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2014)

rb58 said:


> I've noticed an odd phenomenon - as I get older I'm getting more tech adverse. Even tech I've used for ages, I'm not bothering with anymore. For example, I only use my Garmin when I'm going somewhere I haven't been before and when I'll need directions. Other than that, it stays in the drawer. A wise man (aka @arallsopp ) once pointed out that becoming a slave to the tech means you miss out on all the great stuff about a good bike ride. He was right. Or, it could just mean I'm turning into my dad.


Him being right and you turning into your dad are not mutually exclusive.

Less is more.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> If you enjoy chasing strava segments don't apologise for it, same if you sleep in bus shelters and wear socks with sandals, or you only cycle to work and can't imagine how a 60mile slog could be enjoyable. Don't try to make everyone fit into your ideal version of cycling, we're all different.


'sFunny how so many of us are similar though innit?


----------



## Hip Priest (9 May 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Where can you get the premium analysis for free? As a older fatty I wouldn't mind seeing how I was doing against my peers and not you racing snakes



The problem is that you're relying on other riders to input their info correctly. I've got Premium, and in the top fatties category, many of the segments are topped by local racing lads who weigh about 9 stone. I don't bother looking at it anymore.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

I like seeing rides like these. You simply wouldn't see this level of detail for these rides without Strava. People can moan about Strava if they want but it gives some incredible insights into a level of racing that most of us will never get near to achieving 

http://www.strava.com/activities/139163862

http://www.strava.com/activities/68895651


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2014)

Look at ten dams heart rate


----------



## outlash (9 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I like seeing rides like these. You simply wouldn't see this level of detail for these rides without Strava. People can moan about Strava if they want but it gives some incredible insights into a level of racing that most of us will never get near to achieving
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/139163862
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/68895651



Have to say with the Women's tour going through streets I know well in Bedford yesterday, I couldn't resist having a look and sure enough...

http://www.strava.com/segments/1455079

http://www.strava.com/segments/5347112

FWIW, I use strava to log my rides, nothing more. There's a few guys in my CC who take it a bit seriously but as long as they're not going for segments on the club run, whatever makes 'em happy...


Tony.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> Look at ten dams heart rate


He is a beast. Consistently rides at high speeds with ridiculously low heart rate. Guess that is why he rides at the level he does.


----------



## Andy clarke (9 May 2014)

Ok so you ride solo your not chasing KOM or what ever?! But just stick strava on your app, switch it on stuff it in your pocket track your ride? I find having a computer I front of me a de motivator I will only take my phone out if in on a new route to check google maps. As I cannot find a map ploter in the App Store which to be honest would help a lot more!!!


----------



## redcard (10 May 2014)

Strava users are no worse that the 2 fat lads I came across yesterday riding up the inside as traffic attempted to turn left. Did this at 2 sets of lights, obviously so oblivious to the obviousness of riding like a normal person.

The 2 fat lads annoyed maybe half a dozen drivers and 2 other cyclists. You could tell they weren't Strava users as one was dressed like a chav and the other was too old.

I think the hatred comes down to resentfulness. Cyclists, no matter how slow or rubbish they are, think someone going faster than them is somehow riding dangerously.


----------



## Trickedem (10 May 2014)

I use it to log all my rides because it is convenient and better than Garmon Connect. I am quite proud of my KOM for the Dartford Crossing, which happened when I left my GPS on when being taken across the crossing.


----------



## Dark46 (10 May 2014)

I like it at the mo. But only using the free of things. I have paid due to changing from iPhone to android later this year. Plus I really want to make sure that I'm going to use the advanced options before I pay, otherwise it will be a waste of money. I'm also getting a Garmin later this month so will what Garmin connect is like.


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2014)

Trickedem said:


> I use it to log all my rides because it is convenient and better than Garmon Connect. I am quite proud of my KOM for the Dartford Crossing, which happened when I left my GPS on when being taken across the crossing.




And I still have the KOM for the London Cable Car


----------



## jonnysnorocket (10 May 2014)

It's bollix!


----------

